# GT: Game 75 - Clippers vs. Kings 4/7



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Apr 7
7:30 pm
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Playoff Clincher. C'mon let's beat the Kings and help out the Hornets a little as well. Besides me wanting the Clips in the playoffs, I want the Hornets to make it as well.

EDIT: Also I'd love a win just to lengthen the Suns and clinching the Pacific. We lengthen that, meaning that Nash will be forced to play the same amount of high minutes which my be a great hing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers Confidential says that Cassell is expected to play tomarrow.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, But damn we always play like **** against the damn Kings damnit 


i would like to Hornets to make it instead of the Kings too

damn do i hate the Kings :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think the Pride of the Clippers will shine here, they're not going to let any team in the West sweep them.

Only Kings and Mavericks have a chance to sweep us.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> damn do i hate the Kings :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


word. :cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I believe a win tonight and we clinch the playoffs. Lets go Clips!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Surely the Clippers can beat these guys once. At least I hope they can...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If we can just beat the kings tonight, I will never ask for another win this season. :cheers: 

Well... except against the MAvs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> If we can just beat the kings tonight, I will never ask for another win this season. :cheers:
> 
> *Well... except against the MAvs.*



Twice :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/daily_confidential.html



> Sam Cassell who sat out the game with a slightly hyperextended right knee. He'll be back tonight, but Mike Dunleavy might bring him off the bench in reserve of emerging point guard Shaun Livingston as he did to begin the second half versus the Nuggets on Tuesday.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh man, must i reinterate this is a BIG GAME 

MAAAn


we never play good against the damn ****ing Kings


i would really like to win this game too, i hope being at home helps us 

and we need to play D, as much as the Kings need to miss some damn shots, it seems

like if Bibby never misses against us , and someone play some damn D on Ron Artest, and 

contain the damn 3 ball!!!! maaaan cant wait for the game 

i was gonna go to it , but damn, what if i go and they lose hahahah  

if they win ttonight i am surely gonna buy this game on Google Video OOH MAN!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!!

lets see what we are made of !!!!


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Clips- you will be ARTESTED

Bibby will go off....he always does. :clap: :curse: :biggrin: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> Clips- you will be ARTESTED
> 
> Bibby will go off....he always does. :clap: :curse: :biggrin: :banana: :cheers:


 More like Kings well get Branded


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Artest's last 10 games have been mediocre. I thinking a Branding is more likely.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Great...
Maggette is not playing tonight because of back spasms.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston, Ross, Radman, Brand, and Kaman vs. Bibby, Wells, Artest, Thomas, Miller


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the tap.

Kaman misses a jump hook.

Thomas missees the jumper, Kaman rebounds.

Radman for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller hits a FT line jumper.

Brand misses the jumper.

Well makes a very tough jumper.

Livingston misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby misses a 3.

Ross misss but Brand gets it and Radman misses a 3. (the ball goes in off of the shot clock, too bad it doesn't count)

Artest misses a 3.

Brand misses a jumper.

Radman fouls someone, non-shooting.

Wells dunks it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest misses but Thomas misses an easy one.

Livingston hits a jumper from the FT line.

Artest misses the jumper.

Millers steals it from Brand and he scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Brand for the layup.

Bad pass by Bibby.

Brand travels.

Thomas scors on the layup.

Miller fouls Brand, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston posts up and scores.

Artest misses a jumper.

Radman air balls a 3.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 10-9.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross fouls Wells on the shot.

Ross goes out and Mobley comes in.

Wells misses both FT's.

Wells steals it but MISSES THE EASY DUNK!!!!

Mobley drives and gives it to Kaman for the score.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Bonzi is horrible. That was an easy dunk


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby burns Livingston and scores.

Kaman misses but Brand gets it and scores.

Thomas gets by Kaman and scores.

Livingston to Kaman for the score.

15-14, Clippers up


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller hits an open jumper.

Brand misses an open jumper.

Artests misses a jumper.

Kaman can't handle the ball.

Bibby hits a 3.

Livingston to Kaman who scores and gets fouled!


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't watch the game tonight because I have to finish off this damn assignment, so all I can do is look at the updates supplied by Weasle (much appreciated) so why are we turning the ball over so much? Stats-wise we are 5-1.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Mr Stewart Rules....

Is Cassell out again? I thought he was meant to be playing...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes the FT.

Livingston steals it and DUNKS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Liingston2Seb said:


> I can't watch the game tonight because I have to finish off this damn assignment, so all I can do is look at the updates supplied by Weasle (much appreciated) so why are we turning the ball over so much? Stats-wise we are 5-1.


Mishandling, can't catch some of the passes. Also there have been some steals.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman gets fouled.

Radman and Wells both get a tech, they didn't show what happened.

Cassell is in.

Radman makes both FT's.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Livingston is having quite the start, statistically speaking...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SAR misses and the ball goes out, Clipper ball.

Rebraca gets bumped, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Who do you think we will tonight more if Maggette isn't playing

Singleton? 

Or do u think Q, Vlad n Mobley will take all those minutes up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Rebraca makes the FT.

Bibby misses

Cassell misses from the full length of the court at the buzzer.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Who do you think we will tonight more if Maggette isn't playing
> 
> Singleton?
> 
> Or do u think Q, Vlad n Mobley will take all those minutes up.


McCarty hasn't played for a while, and he just began giving us some quality off the bench before Dunleavy went off of him. Most likely McCart wont come on again but I'd like Singleton to aswell, more tip-in dunks pleeeaassseee :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Kings 21

Great finish to the quarter by the Clippers. Good defense and the offense has been flowing. I am not sure that having Kaman on Thomas is smart as Thomas is much quicker than him but I guess Dunleavy can't of have the Kaman and Miller get into another talk about hunting... 

To Roscoe_Clipps question, I think Q, Radman and Mobley will eat those minutes.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Korolev can do fun dunk if he came on

:banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

McCarty is in.

McCarty fouls Artest on the shot.

Artest makes 1 out of 2.

Rebraca posts up and gets fouled on the shot.

Rebraca makes 1 out of 2 FT's.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Will Ewing get any minutes tonight? If Cassell isn't feeling 100% hopefully Ewing can have some scraps because his confidence has gone way down since the start of the season when he would get atleast 15minutes a game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensive 3 seconds on McCarty.

Bibby misses the FT.

SAR makes a tough jumper that was contested.

Mobley misses in and out.

Bibby hits a 3.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, Ewing was playing better than Livingston when he first came back from injury but Livingston is really showing his talent the last few games. Ewing had some great games.

Btw Liingston have u started that Maths DI?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and scores on a tough jumper.

Artest misses a jumper.

Brand hits a jumper!

SAR throws the ball away.

Cassell misses ina nd out.

Bibby drives but gets foled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby makes both FT's.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Artest makes a 3.

Cassell doesn't miss twice.

SAR misses but Millers gets it, Bibby hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley drives and scores.

Martin misses, Kaman rebounds.

Cassell makes his patent shot.

Kings take a timeout, Clippers up 36-34.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Btw Liingston have u started that Maths DI?


Due Wednesday isn't it? No time this weekend most likely. :angel: Is it difficult? :clown:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Ummm its okay just annoying cos u have to write it up all properly but the actual tasks aren't hard. What is an asymptote again?

BTW go Vinny (That's Vin Baker btw Korolev)


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Yay just had Clippers on ESPN (like a 20 sec highlight thingo )


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SAR drives and gets fouled by Rebraca.

SAR makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Radman makes a very nice jumper.

Martin misses a 3 in and out.

Cassell throsw it away.

Artest misses a 3 but SAR gets it and gets fouled by Cassell.

Miller hits a 3.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Yay just had Clippers on ESPN (like a 20 sec highlight thingo )


Lucky I'm taping it :clap: I want Radman to nail another trey..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes a jumper.

Miller makes another 3.

Mobley drives and scores.

Mobley steals it.

Rebraca misses a hook shot.

SAR gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SAR makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses a jumper.

Garcia misses a jumper.

Mobley drives and scores, great drive!

Garcia misses again.

Cassell doesn't miss though!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller misses a 3.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Mobley steals it and gives it to Kaman for the layup.

Timeout taken by the Kings.

Clippers up, 48-42.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Pretty balanced scoring so far.
I'd like to see Brand's rebounding numbers since we traded for No-fear-Vladimir.

I think he stole all his rebounds...On his way to a dbl-dbl again (VladRad)


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

I want another three! Mobley has given us a little run (nothing large but anything 4+ is good against SacTown) and Kaman is doing good job rebounding, we miss Maggette a little bit (not getting to the line as much).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SAR drives and misses.

Livingston posts up and has to shot with the clock down and he misses.

Miller makes a layup.

Brand makes a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller travels.

Mobley misses a 3 but Radman gets it back.

Radman misses a 3 but Brand gets it back!

Livingston and Brand miss to end the quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 50
Kings 46

A decent quarter by the Clippers. A lot of back and forth with the lead changes. The Clippers need to keep shooting well and playing good defense.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Alright guys I'm going to the footy now. Have a good one.


Go Clipps

I hope we clinch :banana:


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Kaman is playing much better this time around against SacTown:

*C. Kaman*
4-6 FG, 9 Pts, 8 Rebs, 1 Assist

and Livingston is having a nice follow up game:

*S. Livingston*
3-6 FG, 6 Pts, 5Assists, 1 Steal

Hopefully we can make a larger cap in the third (which is ussually our strongest quarter) instead of playing our usual game against them going back-and-forward untill they hit a series of jumpshots and we lose by 10. Lets go Clippers clinch the playoffs! :banana:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking good so far. I'm a big fan of Cat when he takes it inside. :clap:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby misses in and out.

Brand makes a tough jumper.

Brand blocks Miller but Wells get it and dunks it.

Radman misses the jumper.

Artest drives, scores and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Bibby drives and scores.

Brand misses a bad shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman blocks Wells, Wells get it bakc and gets fouled.

Ross got an elbow to the face.

WElls makes 1 out of 2 FT.

Livingsotn makes a beautiful jumper.

Artest loses the ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Livingston throws it away and Ross has to foul Bibby on the shot to stop an easy 2 points.

Bibby makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston scores at the shot clock buzzer! Nice jumper.

Wells misses a 3.

Radman misses a 3.

Kaman fouls Bibby on the drive, flagrant foul.

Bibby makes both FT's.

Thomas misses an easy layup.

Radman drives and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Radman makes both FT's.

Well misses a bad shot.

Ross misses an open jumper.

Thomas dunks it.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

let's hold on to this lead :angel:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand falls asleep and doesn't see the pass.

Timeout taken, Clippers only up 2, 58-56.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Meanwhile Kobe is dominating V Suns (although they are down he's just amazing to watch)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest drives and scores.

Thomas steals and scores.

Livingsotn misses a jumper.

Artest drives and gets a fantom call.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

God Damn It


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley misses.

Come on Clippers, stop blowing the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest drives and misses.

Mobley hits a long 2!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby gets "fouled". 

Bibby makes both FT's.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

How many fouls are the refs going to reward the Kings with and not the Clippers?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby makes both FT's.

Rebraca posts up and scores.

Bibby with a layup.

Radman misses in and out.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Mobley is reminding us tonight that he can acually score, in clutch situations too that three ties it up. Livingston is the man 10 Pts 7 Assists.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby makes a 3.

Oh man finally a foul on the Kings.

Mobley misses a 3, Brand gets pushed but no foul.

Rebraca posts up and scores, he got fouled (no call).

fYeah, I am pissed. Refs are screwing the Clippers it would seem.)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SAR gets blocked.

Yeah! Mobley drives and gets the call.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Bibby drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 69
Kings 72

AWFUL quarter. The Clippers were called for too many fouls. They offensive production and defensive producting have disappeared. As well too many turnovers. The Clippers need to attack the basket and force the refs to call some fouls in their favor.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Radman for the dunk!!!

Artest makes a very tough (lucky?) shot.

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting.

Radman misses a 3 but a loose ball foul on the Kings on the rebound.

Mobley posts up, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Radman has lost all touch for the arc: 1-6?? Is it just poor shot selection or isn't he getting the ones he ussually makes? Brand needs to be more offensive, run more plays for the big fellah! Only reason we are still in this game after that third quarter is because of Mobley and Rebracca.

Open the fourth strong Clippers and break down SacTown (notice the rhyme, time for Livingston to drop a dime.)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Martins hits a jumper.

Cassell misses a tough jumper, bad possession

Brand with a HUGE BLOCK!!!!!!!!!!

Brand misses but Cassell gets and Mobley misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bibby drives and misses.

Cassell hits his patent jumper.

Oh no, Brand gets the ball but is whistled for the foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest makes 1 out of 2.

Shot clock violation on Radman.

Artest drives and scores.

Rebraca misses but Brand tips it in.

Bibby gets fouled.

Bibby makes both FT's.

Rebraca posts up and scores, he has 10 points.

Artest misses a 3.

Cassell misses a jumper.

SAR gets a lucky one.

Brand makes a good jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Goal tend on Rebraca.

Cassell posts up and gets fouled.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 3.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

We need a stop after Cassell nails these two free-throws.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.


Wells posts up and misses.

Cassell misses the jumper.

Ross steals it from BIbby.

Mobley misses the 3 but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Bibby is doing his best to carry the Kings into the playoffs. He has been on fire the past 2 weeks. We need Cassell to step it up again and hit some big shots down the stretch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I guess it was not a foul.

Cassell misses a 3 but gets it and hits a 2!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Thomas travels.

Cassell misses a 3 but Cat saves as he gets it to go off of a King.

Cassell for the jumper!!!

Timeout taken by the Kings, Clippers up 3 with 3:30 left.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

We can thanks this lead to Ross's steal off of Bibby, was it his usual steal coming from playing the lanes?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest drives and gets the foul.

Artest makes both FT's.

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Artest misses.

Kaman misses.

Bibby misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses, Kaman gets it and Cassell misses a 3.

Kaman fouls Miller on the shot.

Miller makes both FT's.

Brand gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Artest ties the game with a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller held Radman to free Artest.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper, bad shot.

Artest scores.


SDFojkldsav;lfdsajo
pfazv nvcoqasxil


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley drives and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

**** **** **** MOBLEY MISSES THE FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes 1 out of 2 FT.

********************************************!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Miller makes both FT's.

Clippers down 3 with 16.7seconds left.

****************


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

This is when heroes are made...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Liingston2Seb said:


> This is when hers are made...


Only hereos are the refs, the Kings hero.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats to the refs for giving this one away.

Yes I am a poor sport tonight.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Really? Were they that bad tonight? The only thing worse than losing to SacTown is losing to SacTown because of the refs..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Liingston2Seb said:


> Really? Were they that bad tonight? The only thing worse than losing to SacTown is losing to SacTown because of the refs..


It wasn't all the refs, I am sure I am over-reacting but look at the difference in how many FT's the Clippers had and how many the Kings had. The Clippers blew it in the 3rd.


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

I am so pissed off right now. We are 4-0 against Sacramento... what the ****! What the **** is this? How the ****? So close in the end then they ****ing beat us. ****!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Just by looking at the box score, I can not see how Clippers lost.

6 People scoring 10+ with Kaman at 9. 3 People with 10+ Boards. 4 People with 3+ Dimes. Brand and Zeljko with 3 blocks apeace, as Clips led 9-1 in blocks. +3 in assists as a team and +16 in rebounds as a team. 

Just embaressing, horrible and embaressing.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

On another note, I'm really not surprised Clippers lost. Of course, this most likely isn't true, but you never know. Kings are now in 7th with Lakers in 8th due to both teams being tied and the Kings owning the tie breaker. Hornets are 2 back of the Lakers/Kings for 8/7. Clippers next game is @ the Lakers, a win would not only be the playoff clincher for our Clippers, but really help out the Hornets playoff hunt. If New Orleans is to win tomorrow @ Dallas and Clips win Sunday, Hornets will be JUST 1 game back. For all we know, Clippers want to clinch against the Lakers and help drop them out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

****ing stupid *** MIke bibby i ****ing hate him **** 

song of a ***** **** :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


its pretty annoying how like alot of times this season, the Clippers are within 1 pt. of tying a game


and they do whatever possible to not jump over the hurdle, either no stop the other team

from scoring, or not scoring themselves...>**** its pretty annoying how we can NEVER beat the 

kings and mike bibby always scores like a****ing million points **** Brad Miller not missing early

**** man stupid *** Ron Artest they should have put Elton or somebody on him **** 

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> More like Kings well get Branded


oh we got branded alright.......yep. if this is what happens when we get branded, hell u can brand us forever.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm at a loss to explain why Sac dominates the Clips.

This is a game that the Clips should have won, in spite of the obscene foul calls against the Clips. Can't let a team shoot nearly 50% from three and 44% from the field. Still strange game. How did Artest manage to get through with 0 fouls?


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Clips- You have been ARTESTED
Clips- You have failed...
....again...
(i warned you...bibby would go off)


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> Clips- You have been ARTESTED
> Clips- You have failed...
> ....again...
> (i warned you...bibby would go off)


Why do Kings fans insist on being the biggest jerk fans in the league?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Congrats to the refs for giving this one away.
> 
> Yes I am a poor sport tonight.


No you are not. The refs definitely decided this game. I was there, and almost every other call for the Kings was ridiculous. Apparently it isn't a foul to knock Elton Brand over, however.


----------



## marbinski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just came back from the game...Oh man...i gotta say it was a great game to be at. Playoff mentality and the whole crowd was going bananas. For some reason there were a lot of kings fans in the season ticket holder section 209. 

I am dissapointed about the loss, but it sure does show the clippers that this is how the playoffs are going to be played, very physical and lots of pressure. 

I think the possession when we lost the game was in the 4th quarter when either mobley or ross left artest open for the 3 pointer to tie the game up.

I'm ok for the loss because we have a chance to redeem it versus the lakers and win the season series and also clinch our "magic number."

Win or lose I wasn't one of the clipper fans leaving when brad miller was shooting free throws with 7 seconds left on the clock. I was the only one in my section yelling "CHOOOOOKE!"

What do you know, he doesn't make both and we have a hail mary chance, but blow it.....

oh well...great game anyways....


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

squeemu said:


> Why do Kings fans insist on being the biggest jerk fans in the league?


Not all of them. What is sad is another Kings fan came in the last time to this board and apologized for this guy's same rude behavior last time. Apparently he learned nothing. Then again he may be 13 or so, and while his behavior is obnoxious, not too abnormal.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Once again I'll come on an apologize for the rude bahavior of some Kings fans. 

Anyway this was a hard fought game and an exciting one. No matter what I think the higher seeds are going to have a tough time with the Kings, if we make it, and the Clipps. 

Good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

I don't think San Antonio or Phoenix is going to have a tough time with you.

If we play Dallas, they will not have a tough time with us.
Only chance is for us to play Denver.

Kings were unimpressive tonight, Clippers far worse than that...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

squeemu said:


> No you are not. The refs definitely decided this game. I was there, and almost every other call for the Kings was ridiculous. Apparently it isn't a foul to knock Elton Brand over, however.


Because they live in Sacramento. It always smells like cow **** up there


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers really missed Maggette in this one.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

where was maggette for this game?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

joe shmoe said:


> where was maggette for this game?



He sat our with back spasms.


----------

